# I have the cure, but I won't tell you what it is



## fuxxors500

-


----------



## Adem

some good points man, my shit was pot induced as well, im on lexapro, anxiety and depression is going away slowly, dp/dr is still "there" but i dont fear this shit anymore, im starting to do all the things i did before this , like you said you gotta get out there and live, and quit obssesing about it so much, its all bullshit


----------



## Roderer

fuxxors500 said:


> OK, so here's the problem. How many of you read that and were like "OMG that asshole! Why won't he tell me the cure! I need it help!"
> 
> I'm sorry (but not really) if I am the first to tell you all this, but you are all either
> 
> a) obsessive
> b) neurotic
> c)self-pitying
> d)narcissistic
> e)a combination of, or all of the above
> 
> (p.s. Those traits apply to me too)
> 
> I am vastly recovered after about 3 months, following a horrendous panic attack whilst high on the sticky icky. Like most of you I have spent way too much time on the internet and on this site reading (mostly misleading "info") about this stupid crap. This is the last post I am going to make, because (as i will elaborate later) sticking around here is as super duper way to prolong any sort of recovery.
> 
> #1 For about 99% of you on here, this is not a "disorder" in itself. This is not some mysterious mystical disorder that has stricken you and will never leave for the rest of your life. It is just a symptom of either anxiety/depression/etc... Stop stop stop stop giving it some mysterious power and stop elevating it to a regal platform by considering it a disorder. For those who do have this as a primary disorder, that is extremely rare but even then there are ways to alleviate it. The chances that the rest of you actually have a lifelong "depersonalization disorder" (don't even call it that, seriously) is rare enough that you might as well worry about your dog bursting into flames one evening.
> 
> #2 Reading this forum, the people who have had this "disorder" for years don't surprise me at all. Did you accept it, shrug it off, and go about your merry way la la la and it still stuck around for years? My bet is no. Even the people who are like "i forgot about it but its still there" You didn't actually forget about it if its still there. you're still obsessing over it, whether you acknowledge that or not. Just read the Discussion topic section. It has like 70 flower* thousand posts. Now if I were a lawyer would use that as exhibit A for proving that obsession is the key here. I am going to name names, because flower* it that's why. Unigirl...now when i was still very prone and worried and believed everything on the net she worried me. After reading her shit and watching her youtube video im not surprised at all she has had this for so long. You made T-Shirts??? Honestly? The best way to get over this is accept it, forget about it.....and you made T-SHIRTS!!!?? Jesus christ....and that video where you just hold your head in sorrow. Like....seriously? I would use that as exhibit B of how self-pity pushes this onward. And you want Oprah to talk about this? What's she gonna say: "So there are these super neurotic, self-obsessed people who are scared that a common symptom they do nothing but help persist won't go away". And this dude Mark. He pisses me off. His interests include "finding the cure to DP" and he has like 1000 damn posts. It's like all these people are like "Well, I've done everything I can to make this stick around and be as bad as possible and I'm still not better!" Bullshit.
> 
> #3 This forum is the equivalent to a bunch of people with the flu, colds, and sinus infections that get together and are like "my head hurts. Your head hurts too!? Oh my god I thought I was the only one! What do we do? What's wrong with us!!??" and they start a self-help group called Hurting Heads and spend all day complaining to each other about how bad their heads hurt. Everybody's head hurts, and everyone feels these feelings. Why spend all day on a website about a symptom to whatever you have? Stop considering this a primary problem. It isn't. Stop elevating it to melodramatic proportions. You allready know this is a medical symptom so stop acting like drama queens. Get treatment for your anxiety, not for your "dp". That's idiotic. It's like treating strep throat with cough drops. It doesn't work like that. Get to the root.
> 
> #4 Get...the....flower*...off the internet. Get off get off get off. Stop researching this. Stop visiting this website. Stop googling this. How is wallowing in your own and other people's sorrows going to help? The only thing on this website should be a big sign that says "Best thing to do - don't go here!" flower* hell, I see the people with like 1000 posts who post every flower* day about how they aren't getting better. It makes me chuckle. I'm sorry if I seem callous but I have little sympathy for those who try so so so hard to make their problems worse with self-pity and then cry about it. Also stop believing everything you read on the internet. It's the internet! Anyone can say anything! Trolls are everywhere. There are tons of people who go on depression/anxiety/depersonalization forums and make people scared by pretending to have horrible problems for years and who pretend that medication and therapy do nothing to help. These people are scum. The lowest forms of life on Earth, but they exist. There are probably plenty here.
> 
> #5 Get over yourselves. You are not as important as you think you are. There are millions worse off then you. The world does not revolve around you. Self-obsession and self-indulgence will only prolong these feelings, so just forget about yourself.
> 
> #6 Are you socializing? Are you trying new things? Are you taking risks and challenging your fears? If your answer was "No, because of my DP" then i can't help you. No one can help you get your shit together but you. No one can help you when all you do is sit on the internet and moan and lament your problems. Go and do something new. Did you die? Did your "DP" cause you to go crazy or be sucked away into another dimension? Has it ever? No it hasn't and it never will. Thinking that you're gonna "lose it" is basically the most common symptom of anxiety/panic etc... which of course depersonalization is a side effect. you're never going to "lose it".
> 
> #7 just for the record I have been a victim to everything I mentioned. I am obsessive (though not OCD), neurotic, i believe everything i read on the internet, I pity myself, bla bla. However, I am realizing these things as of late and reversing them. That's why I'm getting better. in the last few months ive learned that being self-pitying and obsessive doesn't solve anything and gets me nowhere.
> 
> #8 I appreciate the fact that there were plenty of proactive things I did to help me. Obviously the best was learning about how obsessive and self-pitying i was, and learning to stop obsessing and just accept how i feel. But I will go ahead and list the things I did.
> 
> Exercise. EXERCISE exercISE ExERCISE!! Probably my number one recommendation. It helps everything that could possibly be making this worse. Depression, anxiety, ocd, add, etc.. you name it, exercise helps get rid of it.
> 
> Yoga - im doing this once a week. it helps because you cant be questioning whether you exist or not when you're trying to fold your body into a pretzel. Oh, it's real all right.
> 
> therapy - im probably going to stop going soon because i realize its just me complaining. I dont have any real problems. The therapist knows im going to get over this. hes very kind to let me go on and on when he knows its about nothing. (and yes he knows all about depersonalization) I recommend therapy though, because in nearly all cases of anxiety, depression, ocd etc... Cognitive Behavioral Therapy is proven more affective than medication. So what does that mean? It means you already know how to get better, you're just not taking the steps. By learning the right behavior towards this, youll deal with your anxiety/depression/etc... and the dp/dr will go away.
> 
> omega 3, magnesium, calcium, b vitiman suppliments 3 times a day in addition to st johns wort.
> 
> actually living my life. For about a week i just slept in my bed. didnt go to class, didnt do anything. When did i start to get better? when i faced my fears, got my ass going and accepted that i was in for a rough ride. I have to go to school and teach Italian to first year students at my university. all of this was stressful with the feelings i had, but you know what? suck it up. its not permanent as long as you just suck it up and keep going.
> 
> ***I want to reiterate that this is intended for the 99% of people here who just have DP as a side effect of anxiety/panic/etc... This is not directed at people who have this as a result of sexual abuse, war trauma, or who just have the extremely rare primary DP.
> 
> so yeah, after 2 1/2 months my world is crystal clear. My only symptoms now are slightly numb emotions (thatll take time i know), blunted memory and concentration, a slightly warped perception of self (not anywhere near as bad as it was), and a little bit of the "strangers voice". I dunno when these will go away, probably a month or two, but i dont really care. I am working on my anxiety.
> 
> this is no doubt going to get a lot of negative responses. It's hard to accept that you are obsessive and self-indulgent, im still working on it myself.
> 
> ok im wasting my time. i have homework. goodbye forever. if you want to get better, stop pitying yourself. stop wallowing in other's pity. get off this sight. get professional help, not amateur anonymous "help" online. accept everything. accept accept accept.


*YOU ARE THE MAN*

Seriously... I've never read about University Girl before. So curiosity led me to her user profile, and her profile to her personal web page. There, she says (among all the whinning crap):

_Unfortunately, there is no known significant treatment for this disorder. I have learned that this disorder can be drug-induced (see Medford N, Baker D, Hunter E, et al. Chronic depersonalization following illicit drug use: a controlled analysis of 40 cases. Addiction 2003; 98: 1731-6)_

(She states that her DP came after smoking weed).
Then, I googled that study she mentioned, and guess what I found in it:

*CONCLUSIONS:* _Drug-induced DP does not appear to represent a distinct clinical syndrome. The neurocognitive mechanisms of the genesis and maintenance of DP are likely to be similar across clinical groups, regardless of precipitants._

I repeat: YOU ARE THE MAN. (Damn, I didn't find the YouTube thing... yet!)

Please come back every now and then to see the reception your post have. For me, it's the BEST POST EVER.

I'd love to read what the permanently dp'd have to say 

Anyway, this forum is quite dead. Except for its all-time stars, of course. Whatever: I'd love to read them. (Are even mods active, at least?)


----------



## Rein

*You suck!* What are you thinking that you are some kinda saint, that you are the man and know everything? 
You can`t judge other people!
Obvious you really don`t know what you are talking about.


----------



## falc

this post is the only post this forum will ever need. 
i've had this experience since may; i've had better and worse days, but everything he is saying is completly true. will you get over something if you obsess about it? the answer is no.
obviously though, it aint that easy. but to get your mind of how you feel is the only way out, because it's all in your mind.


----------



## Guest

A lot of people may find this offensive, but this guy has a point! I've done a lot this year of new things and meeting new people even with DR and everyday if lifts a bit more. It is the anxiety that we need to address and then we can get our lives back!


----------



## singer24

i second your post laura,

ive stopped obsessing over it and getting out more and my dr is getting a bit better everyday!!!!


----------



## champion4life

tough to admit but this guy is totally right, Could have come across a little nicer but i think he is doing it because we are all use to the compassion and understanding, he is trying to let us know that there is no magic cure or pills, stop worrying about the problem and do something about it !! get up!! as hard and scary it may be for us, we must move even a little step forward everyday. Instead of coming on here and spending hours looking for that magic answer try and go outside for a min. Try an challenge yourself and step out of your comfort zone everyday. Everyday when i wake up the first thing i say to myself is " today i am one day closer to being free from this" and i truly belive it. those simple words set the stage for the rest of the day. If you wake up feeling crappy you can try telling yourself something like.. " i am feeling crappy now but you never know what the rest of the day has planned for me, today might be the day i get better" and i feel excited about it. Just like your mind is trying to fool you and make you think the worst, turn the tables and smile at everything it throws at you, let it do it worst without fighting, give into it and you will see that what happens next is awesome.....Absolutely NOTHING!! lol its like a big monster that feeds and grows more and more from your fear and when you stop feeding this monster it starts to shrink into this tiny little kitten that runs in fear from you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Luciiz

OGMOMGOMGOMOGMOGM

YOU GUYS, IVE HAD THIS FOR 9000 YEARS AND IT WONT GO AWAY BUT ITS GETTING BETTER EVERYDAY!!!!111111

IVE TRIED LEPRAXO IM GONNA DIE FROM THAT BUT WHO CARES TRY LEPRAXO

FUCKING DP/DR LETS CALL OPRAH ABOUT IT


----------



## Scott.S

Ok...

Im not going to touch this one..

Valid points but no compassion..

And calling people out is dead wrong! No need for that!

How long have you been suffering? Perahps if this goes on for another 3,5,7 years you would change your tune?

Hek Ive only been dealing with this for around 16 months and perhaps that makes it easier for me to be so upbeat about getting better but for others that have had this for much longer.... be carefull not to point the finger at them and say they are doing everything wrong!

Only they know...

Regardless of what aproach people take on this and I have clearly stated my thoughts on all of this and do agree obssesion and lack of acceptance is a major reason along with not addressing anxiety issues, but even then its still not that simple my friend... Myself ? I feel I can turn all of this around and learn from it , but for others its not that simple... I believe alot of people have gone on with thier lives and tryed all of the above and still cant get over the hump.

So unless you have walked in that persons shoes be carefull to pass judgement...

No matter how you look at it this condition is difficult to deal with to say the least and not everyone can just turn thier backs to it... If they could Im sure they would and it takes time to get to that place.

Thats all I have to say...

Later


----------



## Roderer

Scott.S said:


> How long have you been suffering? Perahps if this goes on for another 3,5,7 years you would change your tune?
> 
> Hek Ive only been dealing with this for around 16 months and perhaps that makes it easier for me to be so upbeat about getting better but for others that have had this for much longer.... be carefull not to point the finger at them and say they are doing everything wrong!
> 
> Only they know...


By reading this, anyone could tell that you didn't get it at all.


----------



## Rein

Roderer said:


> Scott.S said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been suffering? Perahps if this goes on for another 3,5,7 years you would change your tune?
> 
> Hek Ive only been dealing with this for around 16 months and perhaps that makes it easier for me to be so upbeat about getting better but for others that have had this for much longer.... be carefull not to point the finger at them and say they are doing everything wrong!
> 
> Only they know...
> 
> 
> 
> By reading this, anyone could tell that you didn't get it at all.
Click to expand...

what do you mean?


----------



## Roderer

Rein said:


> what do you mean?


I mean that the point of the thread is that long term depersonalization (we're talking about years) is *bullshit*.


----------



## Scott.S

What do you mean?



> I mean that the point of the thread is that long term depersonalization (we're talking about years) is bullshit.


Please explain Roderer ...

How is it bullshit?

16 months for me is long term... Most cases of Dp only last for hours or days , so when it goes beyond that its long term.

How about the film director who made the movie Numb? He has been Dped for many years do you think he is sitting around sulking and obseesing over it... I doubt it! Yet he still is dealing with it... So is additude enough in itself? I just dont know...

So why is long term B.S ?? I just think the longer it does stay with someone, it well could make it that much harder to get out of, it ends up being at part of them , like a bad habit... But is it really their fault?

I know I have been doing all the right things the past 10 months and still Im in the same spot. My additude is great and I feel I will recover fully soon , but I still feel as crapy as the day I got it. So it does make me wonder about it...

What say you?


----------



## Akuta

Refer to original post.


----------



## peachy

hey man i have a good idea for you. how about you have dp for more than 3 months of your life before writing this bullshit about how it's hardly ever a real disorder. if you are able to write the same post with twenty more years of dp, i will be all ears. 
you made some good points about the forum though. can't wallow in the bullshit symptoms, you're right. however, i have met the most incredible people ever through this site so i guess i owe it something.


----------



## Revelation_old

My wife had DP for a good 7(+) years, if not more, I've lost track and she is doing A LOT better now. I consider the hell she and I went through, long term.


----------



## Guest

Good to hear Rev-Sarah is recovering.


----------



## Rein

No its not a damn good post spirit. 
Firstly he judge ppl and thats not on him to do that.
In my case i fight dp/dr so hard and believe me i`m no pussy.
After 10 years i only recently find out that i might have dp/dr and now i now a lot more on how to handle.
So to say things like stop visiting this website honestly don`t make sence.
And his list of what cause it and why it stays don`t fit either.


----------



## Guest

.............

Sure judging people isn't nice.But obviously Rein it wasn't that what I was endorsing, you know me better than that.


----------



## Guest

Deleted...


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Roderer said:


> I mean that the point of the thread is that long term depersonalization (we're talking about years) is *bullshit*.


O ya man? You think it's *bullshit*? Well let me tell you something you little mother fucker. I just met a man in real life who is around the age of 50 and has been suffering for his entire life from this. So let me simply correct you - it is not bullshit - *IT IS REAL*. And for some people it destroys their life just like I saw in this man who I actually met not just talked to on a fucking internet forum. It's one thing to say what you said on the internet, but when you meet people in real life that have had it for their entire life and see the devastation it has brought to the very core of their soul it tears your heart into a million pieces. Here's your homework assignment - go out and meet someone in real life that has been suffering for 9, 17, or 50 years from this, analyze what you see, and come back and tell me to my face that long term depersonalization is bullshit.


----------



## Guest

Deleted...old news...


----------



## Surfingisfun001

My post was not wrapped in ribbons and flowers, my post was wrapped in anger and rage - my true feelings. Of course dissociation can be overcome and of course it doesn't have to be long term. But for some people it's been a long fucking journey. I just met and became very close friends with 4 people on this board who have been suffering for 2, 9, 17, and up to 50 years. I love these people to death and if anyone were to come up to me and say to my face that long term depersonalization is bullshit I would rip their fucking head right off of their shoulders before they even knew what hit them. If you overcome this battle before it reaches 2, 9, 17, 50 years - that is great, more power to you. But don't come on here and tell other people who are lucky to even be alive from the amount and duration of suffering they have endured that "_long term depersonalization is bullshit._" Capiche?


----------



## Guest

Deleted..


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## Socrates_macabre

Please go kill yourself. I was going to say something more ellaborate but then I realized someone as fucking numbskulled as the original author of this post cant possibly understand complex words, so let me make it simple: You've had it for three months. You were stupid enough to DO_IT_TO_YOURSELF with drugs. The god's honest truth, is some of us have had it for years, and for some of us, we didnt do it to ourselves, and moreover for some of us it IS a disorder. So before you went on your tyrade you really should have atleast had some shred of empathy and put yourselves in our shoes. You dont like the forum, thats your on fucking issue, not ours.

So to sum up:
1. Please go commit suicide immediately
2. You are a dumb ass
3. FUCK OFF


----------



## Guest

Deleted...old news...


----------



## Socrates_macabre

Dont care, a jackass is a jackass is a jackass.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Wow wow wow. Ok Lyns, whew, I'm guna take a deep breath and re-analyze all of this. I think there is a big miss-communication here. First of all I was NOT aiming the anger and rage at you. I did not say "capiche" to you. I did not mean to attack you. I admit my mood is a bit sporatic right now but for understandable reasons. Something exploded inside of me when RODERER, not you, said that long term DP is bullshit. Some kind of crazy volcanic eruption blew up inside of me because I just spent a week with people who have had DP for a long duration if not their entire life. It's not right for someone to come on here and tell those people that "long term DP is bullshit" - that person main as well have just spat in their faces and called them pieces of useless shit. That's when I blew up. I respect you Lyns I really do, you are wise, and have influenced my life in many positive ways. You were not what drove me crazy, what drove me crazy was when I heard what Roderer posted. And yes - IF SOMEONE SPITS IN MY FRIENDS FACE AND TELLS THEM THAT THEIR LIFE IS BULLSHIT YOU BETTER FUCKING BELIEVE I'M GUNA BACK THEM UP WITH EVERYTHING I GOT AND IF ANYONE FUCKS AROUND AND HURTS THE FEW FRIENDS I HAVE THEY'RE GUNA SEE A WHOLE OTHER SIDE OF ME THAT NOT TOO MANY PEOPLE HAVE SEEN. That's all I have to say. Just like you said, you will think what you want to, and all I'm doing is the same. I look up to you - you know that. This was not about you.


----------



## Socrates_macabre

100% agreed Kenny


----------



## Guest

Deleted....old news


----------



## Socrates_macabre

Nobody can accurately judge anybody anywhere. Nobody comes from the same background, or has the same genetic makeup, therefore it is impossible to ever understand someone perfectly. Which is why he shouldnt be running his mouth off to us. Truth is, he was right about SOME of us. But he generalized us ALL.


----------



## Guest

I agree.


----------



## anonomatt

There are definitely elements of truth in the main post. Many elements. But he can't speak for everyone. Everyone is different and everyone experiences dp differently. If he got out of bed 3 years after the first episode and his foot looked like it belonged to someone else, I doubt he would have the same sentiments. Obviously his condition has improved. Personally though, I can relate many of his points to my case. And I think regardless of your level of dp, it is good to get out, socialise, exercise and stimulate yourself.

He's right - when I'm on here, I tend to feel more depersonalized. But on the other hand, I get the sense that something here matters, and I feel a sort of connection I don't feel when I talk to the other people in my life. These people have similar thoughts feelings to me, so it's nice to have people to relate to.

Having said that, I would recommend everyone who hasn't tried his methods of distraction, stimulation and avoiding dp websites - do so and see how it goes.


----------



## Scott.S

Im working around this to address the original post here and after reading it once again I must say its not much different than what I have said in my past posts... just worded a bit more in your face and to the point which perhaps is what some people need to hear?

His intent was good and thats all that matters....

Putting names out there well I dont think it was right but he does have the right to his opinion... Just be carfull to know the facts before placeing judgement ( I guess )

Supportive? Sure! He was right on just in his own way but I have to agree 100% on what he said!

Its easy to ake offense when people our having such a hard time with this DP, but the fact is we have got to suck it up and not take it personal, which I never did. This is life and you just have to roll with it sometimes. Your going to hear things that upset you, but the trick is not to let it get you that rattled it could be part of the problem that might have gotten you here... You have to stay composed when the presure is on! This enables one to think my clearly and not over react as one did here in a reply to the coments about long term DP being Bullshit... we must learn from all of this as I have said in the past this DP is here to teach us alot about ourselves!

Well thats all, Im not sure this post will get noticed anymore but I just needed to ad this last bit...


----------



## Guest

:shock: What a sadly divisive conversation. Never mind.

I think what is forgotten is that DP/DR has many causes of onset, and the the length of the DP, the severity are ALL on a spectrum.

Also, for instance if someone is Borderline (which is sometimes accompanied by severe episodes of DP/DR) -- if one is given long-term psychotherapy (w/or without meds) the outcome may be very good, or it will remain poor. I heard a great lecture in 2006 on BPD by Loren Crabtree, M.D., Medical Director, Project Transition (google him). He had videotape of some discussions with inpatients receiving intensive treatment (which most people cannot afford), and some had much success, and others did not. As I saw these women, all of them were making a concerted effort to get well.

I have a friend who has had OCD her whole life (she's 52), I'm STILL actually 49 and 358 days or something, HAH! :mrgreen: Part of her experience included panic attacks where she would have DP/DR at the "peak" of the attack lasting short or longer periods. But the DP/DR would go away after the attack faded. When properly diagnosed and put on an SSRI (she tried a few) her DP/DR never returned, even during panic. When she went off of her meds for 2 pregnancies it came back with a vengeance -- hormones don't help.

Anyway, no one journal article, and no one story can summarize ANYONE's DP experience. And we already know that drug induced vs. non drug induced in Simeon's RECENT research reiterates tremendous similarities - yes. But recovery time varies. From individual to individual.

Here's an article abstract that explains again -- THIS IS ON A SPECTRUM. It is fruitless to say that everyone here has the same experience, as that would be like saying every schizoprhenic or every depressed person has the same severity, disability, response to various treatments, recovery rate, etc.

An abstract from the IoP research, which I am most interested in: they have done recent studies with CBT for DP/DR.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1600 ... d_RVDocSum

*Behav Res Ther. 2005 Sep;43(9):1121-30.
Cognitive-behaviour therapy for depersonalisation disorder: an open study.

Hunter EC, Baker D, Phillips ML, Sierra M, David AS.
Department of Psychology, Institute of Psychiatry, De Crespigny Park, London SE5 8AF, UK. [email protected]*

"Depersonalisation (DP) and derealisation (DR) are subjective experiences of unreality in, respectively, one's sense of self and the outside world.

*These experiences occur on a continuum from transient episodes that are frequently reported in healthy individuals to a chronic psychiatric disorder that causes considerable distress (depersonalisation disorder: DPD).*

Despite the relatively high rates of reporting these symptoms, little research has been conducted into psychological treatments for this disorder. We report on an open study where 21 patients with DPD were treated individually with cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT).

The therapy involved helping the patients re-interpret their symptoms in a non-threatening way as well as reducing avoidances, safety behaviours and symptom monitoring. Significant improvements in patient-defined measures of DP/DR severity as well as standardised measures of dissociation, depression, anxiety and general functioning were found at post-treatment and six-months follow-up. Moreover, there were significant reductions in clinician ratings on the Present State Examination (Wing, Cooper & Sartorius, 1974), and 29% of participants no longer met criteria for DPD at the end of therapy.

These initial results suggest that a CBT approach to DPD may be effective, but further trials with larger sample sizes and more rigorous research methodology are needed to determine the specificity of this approach."

*PMID: 16005701 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What is important is CBT is most effective the earlier it is implemented, as anyone could say about any problem physical or emotional. Early treatment yields a better outcome, and the treatment has to be appropriate for the patient.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Also, ANY medical article, (as I've been told by many a doctor/researcher), is OUT OF DATE, before it gets to press. So take it all with a grain of salt. But the key is recognizing ALL distress, all illness IS ON A SPECTRUM of severity, disability, chronicity, occurrence, recurrence, et al.* sp? of a few words here! :shock: LOL.


----------



## Guest

*More good research at the IoP. But bottom line, we all do what we can do to live our lives to the fullest with this or any other problem we have. And I don't believe it's easy for anyone, or rather, it certainly doesn't make the average everyday challenges of life any easier to deal with.

Hmmm .... "How can people be so heartless? How can people be so cruel? Easy to be hard .... " remember that old song?*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1502 ... rom=pubmed

*Soc Psychiatry Psychiatr Epidemiol. 2004 Jan;39(1):9-18.
The epidemiology of depersonalisation and derealisation. A systematic review.

Hunter EC, Sierra M, David AS.
Depersonalisation Research Unit, Institute of Psyschiatry, London, UK.*

*BACKGROUND:* Symptoms of depersonalisation (DP) and derealisation (DR) are increasingly recognised in both clinical and non-clinical settings, but their importance and underlying pathophysiology is only now being addressed.

*METHODS:* This paper is a systematic review of the current state of knowledge about the prevalence of depersonalisation and derealisation using computerised databases and citation searches. All potential studies were examined and numerical data included.

Three categories of study are reviewed: questionnaire and interview surveys of selected student and non-clinical samples; population-based community surveys using standardised diagnostic interviews; and clinical surveys of depersonalisation/derealisation symptoms occurring within inpatients with psychiatric disorders.

In addition, we present newly analysed data of the prevalence of depersonalisation/derealisation from five large population-based studies.

*RESULTS:* Epidemiological surveys demonstrate that transient symptoms of depersonalisation/derealisation in the general population are common, with a lifetime prevalence rate of between 26 and 74% and between 31 and 66% at the time of a traumatic event. Community surveys employing standardised diagnostic interviews reveal rates of between 1.2 and 1.7 % for one month prevalence in a UK sample and a 2.4% current prevalence rate in a Canadian sample.

Current prevalence rates in samples of consecutive inpatient admissions are reported between 1 and 16%, although screening measures employed may have resulted in these being an underestimate.

Prevalence rates in clinical samples of specific psychiatric disorders vary between 30% of war veterans with PTSD and 60% of those with unipolar depression. There is a high prevalence within panic disorder with rates varying from 7.8 to 82.6%.

*DISCUSSION:* DP and DR symptoms are common in normal and psychiatric populations, but prevalence estimates are hampered by inconsistent definitions and the use of variable time-frames. Population-based surveys using diagnostic interviews yield prevalence rates of clinically significant DP/DR in the region of 1-2%. Surveys of clinical populations in which common screening and assessment instruments were used also yield consistently high prevalence rates.

* The use of reliable diagnostic assessments and rating scales is needed. The relationship between DP/DR and certain other psychiatric disorders (e. g. panic) suggests possible common pathophysiological or aetiological factors."*

*PMID: 15022041 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE*


----------



## Guest

Deleted..


----------



## Guest

....Deleted..old news..pointless BS...


----------



## egodeath

HEY EVERYONE

IVE FIGURED IT OUT...

DEPRESSION IS NOT A *REAL* MENTAL ILLNESS

LISTEN, I HAVE THE ANSWER!

OKAY SO A COUPLE MONTHS AGO MY FISH DIED AND THEN I WAS REALLY SAD AND THEN I FOUND THIS WEBSITE ONLINE CALLED "DEALING WITH GRIEF" AND THEN I READ IT AND AFTER LIKE ALMOST ABOUT A WEEK I FELT SOOOOOO MUCH BETTER. GUYS...*LONG TERM DEPRESSION IS BULLSHIT!* I MEAN THINK ABOUT IT! WHY BE SAD ALL THE TIME WHEN YOU CAN BE HAPPY _INSTEAD_? SURE THINGS CAN BE DEPRESSING SOMETIMES, BUT THE KEY IS LOOKING AT THEM OPTIMISTICALLY!

EXAMPLES:
1) I can get a new fish.
2) Now I don't have to feed it or find friends to feed it when I go away.
3) Now I can get a bird or a cat.
4) The fish was getting boring anyways.
5) Dinner.

Listen, people get depressed when they're SAD, and that is, like, totally natural, but the key is, after being sad in the beginning, to be happy again _later_.

In conclusion, long-term depression is bullshit.


----------



## Luciiz

Cut it out egodeath, your posts are annoying.


----------



## egodeath

Luciiz said:


> Cut it out egodeath, your posts are annoying.


Go OD on GHB or something.


----------



## pwrinkle

I'm sure some of the suggestions you gave to help w/ recovery will help someone out there but for myself all I took from it was how "human" you were by starting out poking the masses with a stick. Good for you, I hope you feel better getting that off your proud air filled chest..I guess I should say good job on the recovery


----------



## Conjurus

I didn't read his post, since he said he wasn't going to tell me the cure.


----------



## peachy

lol. it's fun to look back on these and laugh


----------



## widescreened

This threadstarter probably had only fleeting symptoms of mental illness and was lucky enough to move on from it.

If you think that Dreamer for instance is choosing to remain locked into mental illness for fun, in order to manipulate attention, or whatever I would suggest that u read all her posts with an open mind.

The reality is that we all can improve, but for some, improvement is the nearest thing to recovery that is achieveable.

You can write at length about your experience and how you overcame dp/dr, deepression, ocd, whatever, but it still falls a long way short of the unfortunate folk who are stuck short of first base of recovery.

Why for isnstance, do some people make full recovery from alcoholism and others always relapse? The reality is that some personalities are MORE addictive than others and this has to do with inherrited neurology and nothing else. You casn be as clever as you think and superimpose whatever models of psychiatry on top of the behaviour or rationalize this behaviour, but it doent change the fact that some are more hardwired for addictive and obsessive behaviour than others.

Until psychiatry embraces successfull pre-emptive treatments, such as stem cell resrarch, or pre adolescent medication, or indeed neurological inteervention, the more addictive brain will remain stuck, so less judgement and more compassion should be in order here.

So if some people choose to come here and relate stories and experiences on a long term basis, it is likely that they are long term sufferers who are trying to find a grain of understanding in a peaceless world.


----------



## DRyan

Most of the posters here are too confused to be persuaded and I wouldn't know where to start disagreeing with it all.

Here's my thought process after reading this all. Don't give this disorder, or whatever you want to call it, the respect of the title: our ultimate enemy. When your identity is your disability itself, overcome it and put it behind you. When it comes down to it, we need to look at ourselves to acknowledge and correct our fundamental flaws. No easy task, and I believe people with this disability who actually try to overcome it, instead of just thinking about it, deserve the respect of their peers. And, I believe those people who were actually able to overcome a long term, deep seeded, fundamental flaw such as anxiety, OCD, and flat out confusion, deserve respect for the wisdom that they probably had to attain to achieve this.


----------



## DRyan

egodeath said:


> HEY EVERYONE
> 
> IVE FIGURED IT OUT...
> 
> DEPRESSION IS NOT A *REAL* MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> LISTEN, I HAVE THE ANSWER!
> 
> OKAY SO A COUPLE MONTHS AGO MY FISH DIED AND THEN I WAS REALLY SAD AND THEN I FOUND THIS WEBSITE ONLINE CALLED "DEALING WITH GRIEF" AND THEN I READ IT AND AFTER LIKE ALMOST ABOUT A WEEK I FELT SOOOOOO MUCH BETTER. GUYS...*LONG TERM DEPRESSION IS BULLSHIT!* I MEAN THINK ABOUT IT! WHY BE SAD ALL THE TIME WHEN YOU CAN BE HAPPY _INSTEAD_? SURE THINGS CAN BE DEPRESSING SOMETIMES, BUT THE KEY IS LOOKING AT THEM OPTIMISTICALLY!
> 
> EXAMPLES:
> 1) I can get a new fish.
> 2) Now I don't have to feed it or find friends to feed it when I go away.
> 3) Now I can get a bird or a cat.
> 4) The fish was getting boring anyways.
> 5) Dinner.
> 
> Listen, people get depressed when they're SAD, and that is, like, totally natural, but the key is, after being sad in the beginning, to be happy again _later_.
> 
> In conclusion, long-term depression is bullshit.


oh boy, you may want to looking into understanding what depression is. Depression isn't sadness. I'm tired of the ignorant preaching their confused oversimplification that works for only those who are not depressed. The difference between long-term depression and sadness are tried and true, and quite obvious to anyone who has experienced both. You know what I feel when I take my adderall when I wake up? An extreme change in my personality where I can have a productive day, as opposed to if I don't take it the next day. I cannot even speak to my mother or anyone else or play a video game. The significance of chemical imbalances and your obvious ignorance of it, mixed with the tone of your argument is why people may find this offensive. That is the tone of a closed-minded person, one that can't be relied on for legitimate information.

In conclusion, you don't even know what long-term depression is, and therefore your opinion of it is bullshit.


----------



## egodeath

DRyan said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY EVERYONE
> 
> IVE FIGURED IT OUT...
> 
> DEPRESSION IS NOT A *REAL* MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> LISTEN, I HAVE THE ANSWER!
> 
> OKAY SO A COUPLE MONTHS AGO MY FISH DIED AND THEN I WAS REALLY SAD AND THEN I FOUND THIS WEBSITE ONLINE CALLED "DEALING WITH GRIEF" AND THEN I READ IT AND AFTER LIKE ALMOST ABOUT A WEEK I FELT SOOOOOO MUCH BETTER. GUYS...*LONG TERM DEPRESSION IS BULLSHIT!* I MEAN THINK ABOUT IT! WHY BE SAD ALL THE TIME WHEN YOU CAN BE HAPPY _INSTEAD_? SURE THINGS CAN BE DEPRESSING SOMETIMES, BUT THE KEY IS LOOKING AT THEM OPTIMISTICALLY!
> 
> EXAMPLES:
> 1) I can get a new fish.
> 2) Now I don't have to feed it or find friends to feed it when I go away.
> 3) Now I can get a bird or a cat.
> 4) The fish was getting boring anyways.
> 5) Dinner.
> 
> Listen, people get depressed when they're SAD, and that is, like, totally natural, but the key is, after being sad in the beginning, to be happy again _later_.
> 
> In conclusion, long-term depression is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy, you may want to looking into understanding what depression is. Depression isn't sadness. I'm tired of the ignorant preaching their confused oversimplification that works for only those who are not depressed. The difference between long-term depression and sadness are tried and true, and quite obvious to anyone who has experienced both. You know what I feel when I take my adderall when I wake up? An extreme change in my personality where I can have a productive day, as opposed to if I don't take it the next day. I cannot even speak to my mother or anyone else or play a video game. The significance of chemical imbalances and your obvious ignorance of it, mixed with the tone of your argument is why people may find this offensive. That is the tone of a closed-minded person, one that can't be relied on for legitimate information.
> 
> In conclusion, you don't even know what long-term depression is, and therefore your opinion of it is bullshit.
Click to expand...

You, sir, seem to have missed the joke. You see I was mocking the original post...you know what? Never mind.


----------



## RonsonJohnson

laughter is the best medicine. Most of this post had me pissing myself. I realised before i knew what dp was id have it, wouldent even acknoledge it, then after about a month it would go away. There is no problem unless you think there is a problem. but bravo man


----------



## hjvmc1

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! For 3 years, after a tramatic event & a huge panic attack, I've been giving into my self obsessive thoughts & after desperately seeking a cure I stumbled upon your message & for once in my existential life I have had a revelation. GET OVER IT! Stuff happens & life (though a little crazy) is for living & not fearing. From this second on i'm going to stop reading (& hopefully thinking) and try my hardest to get on with it and stop revelling in my own self pity. I'm not saying I'm cured but your frankness has inspired me. My exercise/yoga program (really would like to train for a triathlon) starts tomorrow and I'm heading to the health foodshop for a bucket of vitamins and I'm going to put 100% into my baby girl. For the last few months I've been so worried about existence itself that I'm actually missing out on her existence. Thank you once again & lets hope I'm back on here in 2 years time advising people the same advice you gave.


----------



## Bosko

I think people say they have a mental "illness" because human beings need to label things, it gives us comfort to am extent. I really dont understand how people can say the best way to recover is too

Go Out
Exercise
Socialise
Be healthy
These are tings people with crhonic mental health problems just CANNOT do sometimes. And even if I can its impossible for me to maintain any type of disciplined lifestyle.

Stop Obsessing 
Dont PAnic
Is like saying to a schizophrenic, "Oh you know how to get better mate, Just stop hallucinating you mentalist".


----------



## Mark

I have not read this entire thread.
I love you man - you just don't get it.
People should come to this site for companionship and not to indulge in self pity and morbidity.
Mark


----------



## ineedhelp

When i recover (very soon ) , i will never forget people i met here in this website,they are very helpful and pure good human beings ,such a post will not help since u were not polite at least ! , those people with DP for long time are very sensitive so be more polite .

You own your word , but when u say it , it will own u .


----------



## lucasmad44

Well put man


----------



## nanafish311

Yes this guy is absolutly TRUE!!!!! This support community is basically what is causing your symptoms not to change..........your going on here looking for reaffirmation that this is a disease when it is just a symptom of anxiety its funny because before I read this article I actually posted a video on youtube similar to his comments check it out. I too dabled with the stickiest of the the icky(rick james voice haha) and had a bad anxiety attack..........which is common for alot of people, However once I started going on the net looking for answers I became obsessed and started giving myself symptoms. Its funny because I remember 2 years ago when MTV, BET, and other broadcast stations were promoting the HIV testing campaign the commercials would scare me so much especially " you could be affected and not even no it" part. I remember going on the internet and looking up the symptoms and actually gave my self the symptoms night sweats, loss of appetite, lathargic energy etc...so for about 4 months I tricked myself into thinking I have HIV and just like with this crap here I began obsessing over it on the internet day/night looking for affermation. One day after stressing my Wife out about it she told me to grow a set of balls and get tested. I did and of course when the results came back negative the symptoms magically disapeared LOL. Pisses me off thinking I wasted 4 months of my energy on a fabricated condition that I never had....I say all of that to say this 1) this website doesnt help nothing except for this one post of course LOL 2) Anxiety is the condition not this STUPID crap DP/DR get help for this and it goes away. Yes omega 3 excercise potasium magnisium vitamin b all work wonders and are the steps to getting out of this hole you have created but most of all a little common sense goes a long way .........

Also the analogy he uses about "My Head Hurts forum was hilarious if your offended trust me you laugh at it once your get over your ANXIETY (not DP/DR) <--thats not a condition just a symptom

GOD BLESS you all

use common SENSE PEOPLE in INTERNET LAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nonono

sometimes I really don't understand why am I still on this site. I stay here to help those who really seeks help but still some people never change, they never listen and they still act like fools with their dpdr. I see that it's not about dpdr anymore, it's just self pitying, that continues for years, and these people on daily basis write posts on *the daily forum : How I Freaaakkk Ooout Everyday - please pity and satisfy me on daily basis* - that's very elegant kind of psychological vampirism. 
I really don't understand those who do everything to get their self worse, they really annoy me. I wont tell who they are but I really can't stand these people.
I can remember how awful it was to be dpdred with huge panic (for 3,5 years on and off) but I never was so fucking self-pitying and stubborn like some people here.

and actually this post half year ago helped me to recover. :!:


----------



## PH26

dancingwobbler said:


> I think people say they have a mental "illness" because human beings need to label things, it gives us comfort to am extent. I really dont understand how people can say the best way to recover is too
> 
> Go Out
> Exercise
> Socialise
> Be healthy
> These are tings people with crhonic mental health problems just CANNOT do sometimes. And even if I can its impossible for me to maintain any type of disciplined lifestyle.
> 
> Stop Obsessing
> Dont PAnic
> Is like saying to a schizophrenic, "Oh you know how to get better mate, Just stop hallucinating you mentalist".


No it F***ing is not. DP is mostly just a symptom (Very rarely is it a full blown disorder, the below obviously does not include those people)
You can't stop the thoughts, but you can distract yourself and stop adding more worry and remove the fear through understanding.

You can still do everyday normal things, it's just not pleasant. 
After about 6 months of being DPed I "decided" (as well as actually being forced to because my parents thought it would do me good, plus I couldn't afford not to, thank god for those things, even if at the time I hated every second) enough was enough and made myself get out and get a job. It was pure hell for a good 3 years, most days. But I did it, and so can anyone else with DP. It's horrible, but it's still possible and if you want to get better you have to make yourself do normal stuff, otherwise you will be sitting around obsessing and worrying all the time. Sorry, but that's the truth. Obviously if you have agoraphobia or panic attacks as well, that is a different story, but DP doesn't stop you doing anything. Somehow I have managed to maintain it for over 3 years now, so it IS possible. It's easier though, to sit at home on the PC all day...

I'm recovering now, and I don't think I would be if I had just sat at home all the time. I have had really bad days and at the start it was helpful to know it wasn't just me and to understand what it was, but I think that unless you are here just for company, it's not positive after a while.
There's a fine line between being sympathetic and indulging someone's oversensitivity and self pity. I am 100% sympathetic to anyone with this thing, but I'm not going to say it's an easy thing to get out of or that there's a magic instant answer because there ain't, you actually have to make the effort.
I'm sure someone is now going to turn around and tell me I can't have had proper DP, well I had it horrendously for 4 years. To start with, everything looked technicoloured and flat like in Disney films and I felt like my whole existence was this pair of holes (my eyes I guess) etc etc. It was hideous. And it was like that until probably 6 months ago ( so 3.5 years at least) I'm still not 100% but I'm getting there, and I feel I deserve it because I've worked damned hard to keep my life.

I deleted my other account because I found that coming on here and getting sucked in to the general gloominess (although there are funny/lighter moments don't get me wrong, some great peeps) was just reminding me and guess what, since I stopped things have been improving even more. I guess I came back to remind myself.
Good luck everyone but please don't get stuck in the trap of spending half your time on here getting wound up over symptoms.

Phasedout


----------



## Speechless

PH26 said:


> dancingwobbler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people say they have a mental "illness" because human beings need to label things, it gives us comfort to am extent. I really dont understand how people can say the best way to recover is too
> 
> Go Out
> Exercise
> Socialise
> Be healthy
> These are tings people with crhonic mental health problems just CANNOT do sometimes. And even if I can its impossible for me to maintain any type of disciplined lifestyle.
> 
> Stop Obsessing
> Dont PAnic
> Is like saying to a schizophrenic, "Oh you know how to get better mate, Just stop hallucinating you mentalist".
> 
> 
> 
> No it F***ing is not. DP is mostly just a symptom (Very rarely is it a full blown disorder, the below obviously does not include those people)
> You can't stop the thoughts, but you can distract yourself and stop adding more worry and remove the fear through understanding.
> 
> You can still do everyday normal things, it's just not pleasant.
> After about 6 months of being DPed I "decided" (as well as actually being forced to because my parents thought it would do me good, plus I couldn't afford not to, thank god for those things, even if at the time I hated every second) enough was enough and made myself get out and get a job. It was pure hell for a good 3 years, most days. But I did it, and so can anyone else with DP. It's horrible, but it's still possible and if you want to get better you have to make yourself do normal stuff, otherwise you will be sitting around obsessing and worrying all the time. Sorry, but that's the truth. Obviously if you have agoraphobia or panic attacks as well, that is a different story, but DP doesn't stop you doing anything. Somehow I have managed to maintain it for over 3 years now, so it IS possible. It's easier though, to sit at home on the PC all day...
> 
> I'm recovering now, and I don't think I would be if I had just sat at home all the time. I have had really bad days and at the start it was helpful to know it wasn't just me and to understand what it was, but I think that unless you are here just for company, it's not positive after a while.
> There's a fine line between being sympathetic and indulging someone's oversensitivity and self pity. I am 100% sympathetic to anyone with this thing, but I'm not going to say it's an easy thing to get out of or that there's a magic instant answer because there ain't, you actually have to make the effort.
> I'm sure someone is now going to turn around and tell me I can't have had proper DP, well I had it horrendously for 4 years. To start with, everything looked technicoloured and flat like in Disney films and I felt like my whole existence was this pair of holes (my eyes I guess) etc etc. It was hideous. And it was like that until probably 6 months ago ( so 3.5 years at least) I'm still not 100% but I'm getting there, and I feel I deserve it because I've worked damned hard to keep my life.
> 
> I deleted my other account because I found that coming on here and getting sucked in to the general gloominess (although there are funny/lighter moments don't get me wrong, some great peeps) was just reminding me and guess what, since I stopped things have been improving even more. I guess I came back to remind myself.
> Good luck everyone but please don't get stuck in the trap of spending half your time on here getting wound up over symptoms.
> 
> Phasedout
Click to expand...

I had to register to respnd to this post but I do agree with some parts. The first time I found this site my DP/DR had just kicked in and let's just say it was not wise for me to stumble upon this site. I mean the people and all the negative comments I read was just too much. I thought that my life was over and I was going to die with this condition and people saying they suffered from it for 93373733 years wasn't helping at all. There were so many negative posts that I just sat there and cried for 2 hours. I mean I know how hard it is and I still struggle with it everyday but I wish some posters would be more careful in posting aall that horrid details of how bad and how long their condition lasts. The site has gotten better from last year I must say and it is only my second time visiting this site because i literally felt like vomiting when i would scroll down the websites and find the link to this board. I don't mean to offend the posters but the site overall just had a really negative impact on me. and I visited it only once before. I don't suggest anyone suffering from anxiety to spend too much time on here it's really not good for you.

and how the hell are you supposed to recover when you spend half your time on this very own site? I'm sorry that im not being sympathetic ..u guys weren't sympatheic to other newbie posters will all your negativity.


----------



## Speechless

.


----------



## hopingirl

fuxxors500 said:


> OK, so here's the problem. How many of you read that and were like "OMG that asshole! Why won't he tell me the cure! I need it help!"
> 
> I'm sorry (but not really) if I am the first to tell you all this, but you are all either
> 
> a) obsessive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neurotic
> c)self-pitying
> d)narcissistic
> e)a combination of, or all of the above
> 
> (p.s. Those traits apply to me too)
> 
> I am vastly recovered after about 3 months, following a horrendous panic attack whilst high on the sticky icky. Like most of you I have spent way too much time on the internet and on this site reading (mostly misleading "info") about this stupid crap. This is the last post I am going to make, because (as i will elaborate later) sticking around here is as super duper way to prolong any sort of recovery.
> 
> #1 For about 99% of you on here, this is not a "disorder" in itself. This is not some mysterious mystical disorder that has stricken you and will never leave for the rest of your life. It is just a symptom of either anxiety/depression/etc... Stop stop stop stop giving it some mysterious power and stop elevating it to a regal platform by considering it a disorder. For those who do have this as a primary disorder, that is extremely rare but even then there are ways to alleviate it. The chances that the rest of you actually have a lifelong "depersonalization disorder" (don't even call it that, seriously) is rare enough that you might as well worry about your dog bursting into flames one evening.
> 
> #2 Reading this forum, the people who have had this "disorder" for years don't surprise me at all. Did you accept it, shrug it off, and go about your merry way la la la and it still stuck around for years? My bet is no. Even the people who are like "i forgot about it but its still there" You didn't actually forget about it if its still there. you're still obsessing over it, whether you acknowledge that or not. Just read the Discussion topic section. It has like 70 fucking thousand posts. Now if I were a lawyer would use that as exhibit A for proving that obsession is the key here. I am going to name names, because fuck it that's why. Unigirl...now when i was still very prone and worried and believed everything on the net she worried me. After reading her shit and watching her youtube video im not surprised at all she has had this for so long. You made T-Shirts??? Honestly? The best way to get over this is accept it, forget about it.....and you made T-SHIRTS!!!?? Jesus christ....and that video where you just hold your head in sorrow. Like....seriously? I would use that as exhibit B of how self-pity pushes this onward. And you want Oprah to talk about this? What's she gonna say: "So there are these super neurotic, self-obsessed people who are scared that a common symptom they do nothing but help persist won't go away". And this dude Mark. He pisses me off. His interests include "finding the cure to DP" and he has like 1000 damn posts. It's like all these people are like "Well, I've done everything I can to make this stick around and be as bad as possible and I'm still not better!" Bullshit.
> 
> #3 This forum is the equivalent to a bunch of people with the flu, colds, and sinus infections that get together and are like "my head hurts. Your head hurts too!? Oh my god I thought I was the only one! What do we do? What's wrong with us!!??" and they start a self-help group called Hurting Heads and spend all day complaining to each other about how bad their heads hurt. Everybody's head hurts, and everyone feels these feelings. Why spend all day on a website about a symptom to whatever you have? Stop considering this a primary problem. It isn't. Stop elevating it to melodramatic proportions. You allready know this is a medical symptom so stop acting like drama queens. Get treatment for your anxiety, not for your "dp". That's idiotic. It's like treating strep throat with cough drops. It doesn't work like that. Get to the root.
> 
> #4 Get...the....fuck...off the internet. Get off get off get off. Stop researching this. Stop visiting this website. Stop googling this. How is wallowing in your own and other people's sorrows going to help? The only thing on this website should be a big sign that says "Best thing to do - don't go here!" Fucking hell, I see the people with like 1000 posts who post every fucking day about how they aren't getting better. It makes me chuckle. I'm sorry if I seem callous but I have little sympathy for those who try so so so hard to make their problems worse with self-pity and then cry about it. Also stop believing everything you read on the internet. It's the internet! Anyone can say anything! Trolls are everywhere. There are tons of people who go on depression/anxiety/depersonalization forums and make people scared by pretending to have horrible problems for years and who pretend that medication and therapy do nothing to help. These people are scum. The lowest forms of life on Earth, but they exist. There are probably plenty here.
> 
> #5 Get over yourselves. You are not as important as you think you are. There are millions worse off then you. The world does not revolve around you. Self-obsession and self-indulgence will only prolong these feelings, so just forget about yourself.
> 
> #6 Are you socializing? Are you trying new things? Are you taking risks and challenging your fears? If your answer was "No, because of my DP" then i can't help you. No one can help you get your shit together but you. No one can help you when all you do is sit on the internet and moan and lament your problems. Go and do something new. Did you die? Did your "DP" cause you to go crazy or be sucked away into another dimension? Has it ever? No it hasn't and it never will. Thinking that you're gonna "lose it" is basically the most common symptom of anxiety/panic etc... which of course depersonalization is a side effect. you're never going to "lose it".
> 
> #7 just for the record I have been a victim to everything I mentioned. I am obsessive (though not OCD), neurotic, i believe everything i read on the internet, I pity myself, bla bla. However, I am realizing these things as of late and reversing them. That's why I'm getting better. in the last few months ive learned that being self-pitying and obsessive doesn't solve anything and gets me nowhere.
> 
> #8 I appreciate the fact that there were plenty of proactive things I did to help me. Obviously the best was learning about how obsessive and self-pitying i was, and learning to stop obsessing and just accept how i feel. But I will go ahead and list the things I did.
> 
> Exercise. EXERCISE exercISE ExERCISE!! Probably my number one recommendation. It helps everything that could possibly be making this worse. Depression, anxiety, ocd, add, etc.. you name it, exercise helps get rid of it.
> 
> Yoga - im doing this once a week. it helps because you cant be questioning whether you exist or not when you're trying to fold your body into a pretzel. Oh, it's real all right.
> 
> therapy - im probably going to stop going soon because i realize its just me complaining. I dont have any real problems. The therapist knows im going to get over this. hes very kind to let me go on and on when he knows its about nothing. (and yes he knows all about depersonalization) I recommend therapy though, because in nearly all cases of anxiety, depression, ocd etc... Cognitive Behavioral Therapy is proven more affective than medication. So what does that mean? It means you already know how to get better, you're just not taking the steps. By learning the right behavior towards this, youll deal with your anxiety/depression/etc... and the dp/dr will go away.
> 
> omega 3, magnesium, calcium, b vitiman suppliments 3 times a day in addition to st johns wort.
> 
> actually living my life. For about a week i just slept in my bed. didnt go to class, didnt do anything. When did i start to get better? when i faced my fears, got my ass going and accepted that i was in for a rough ride. I have to go to school and teach Italian to first year students at my university. all of this was stressful with the feelings i had, but you know what? suck it up. its not permanent as long as you just suck it up and keep going.
> 
> ***I want to reiterate that this is intended for the 99% of people here who just have DP as a side effect of anxiety/panic/etc... This is not directed at people who have this as a result of sexual abuse, war trauma, or who just have the extremely rare primary DP.
> 
> so yeah, after 2 1/2 months my world is crystal clear. My only symptoms now are slightly numb emotions (thatll take time i know), blunted memory and concentration, a slightly warped perception of self (not anywhere near as bad as it was), and a little bit of the "strangers voice". I dunno when these will go away, probably a month or two, but i dont really care. I am working on my anxiety.
> 
> this is no doubt going to get a lot of negative responses. It's hard to accept that you are obsessive and self-indulgent, im still working on it myself.
> 
> ok im wasting my time. i have homework. goodbye forever. if you want to get better, stop pitying yourself. stop wallowing in other's pity. get off this sight. get professional help, not amateur anonymous "help" online. accept everything. accept accept accept.


----------



## hopingirl

sorry budy

I work, go to the gym go out with my friends and do everithing else normal people do, and have not seen a docter in the last 6 years of my 11 years with this DP crap. Let me tell you it has not left me one bit. I push myself to do it all. For you to right something like that is a insolt to me. I have just recently found this web site that actually 
helps me. I dont feel alone any more.


----------



## S O L A R I S

you're an idiot.

someone needs to delete this post, its offensive. i live an awesome life, even before knowing the reason why i feel this way. i used to do competitive sports for a while, im into this new age crap. i went to college, got good grades. i have a stable job . i have gr8 ppl around me. i never was on medication until 2 months ago. im not self pittying one bit, on the contrary, i had to step up my game to survive a childhood which was challenging to say the least. so dont assume youve uncovered the cure to this. you might have had it as a symptom and not the disorder, so dont judge and please leave vthis forum if you are not willing to say constructive thoughts.


----------



## hennessy

what is the difference between the disorder and symptom you are talking about?



S O L A R I S said:


> you're an idiot.
> 
> someone needs to delete this post, its offensive. i live an awesome life, even before knowing the reason why i feel this way. i used to do competitive sports for a while, im into this new age crap. i went to college, got good grades. i have a stable job . i have gr8 ppl around me. i never was on medication until 2 months ago. im not self pittying one bit, on the contrary, i had to step up my game to survive a childhood which was challenging to say the least. so dont assume youve uncovered the cure to this. you might have had it as a symptom and not the disorder, so dont judge and please leave vthis forum if you are not willing to say constructive thoughts.


----------



## Misia

In my opinion, all cases of dp are the same. And yeah, there's been studies. I don't believe there is a difference between the "symptom" and the "disorder". It doesn't matter what you call it, it's dp.

The guy who posted this thread has the right idea.


----------



## ChrisPA

I think everyone needs to relax. The original post had a lot of good points, though I don't agree with the tone he had. All of you that acted out angrily toward it, do you think that approaching the topic with such anger is what's preventing you from recovery too maybe...??? This is a condition that is fueled from anxiety, self-pity, self-examination, and the more violently you act toward it the worse it will get. I agree that this is all due to self-obsessing over an anxiety condition, and no I haven't just had this for 3 months so that I have no business saying this. I have had the condition for well over a year, and am starting to get better by practicing a lot of the things that the original post said. Not because he told me to do them, but because they are part of living a healthy lifestyle both mentally and physically and should be done regardless. To compare this to "that's like telling a schitzophrenic not to have hallucinations" is SO off base. DP and anxiety are not in the pyschosis category of mental illnesses FACT. By sitting there saying that exercising, socializing, working, or doing any other positive activity for that matter isn't helping or isn't worth it is just so wrong. If you really have that mentality then you will absolutely never get out of the condition. "Some people with mental illnesses aren't able to do these things." Really? Is there some crazy invisible barrier actually preventing you from moving your legs and going somewhere to talk with friends or exercising. I think not. I refuse to believe that you actually lose control of yourself because of this condition. Sure it might feel like you are, and I know how much that sucks, but when it comes down to it, those thoughts are off base and are never actually going to happen. How did you know to type on this forum if you are losing control and aren't able to actually do things? I am still dealing with this shit on a weekly basis, but not on an every second, daily basis, because I immerse myself into productive activities and keep a positive attitude. Having the negative, nothing I do will help this attitude is just stupid, flat out stupid, and if you have that attitude I guarantee you will never recover.


----------



## bigpmcd

to chrisPA above, I couldn't agree with you more, I am going for the same route and trying to venture out to reach recovery instead of keep a hatred and pessimistic view on dp/dr. Yeah i know it is so so hard, and I feel like i'm going crazy 24/7. But I have to believe I will get better to actually get better. I am trying to stay postive, which will hopefully pay the dividends. Peace


----------



## bigpmcd

and also, I know the original posts has been controversial, and his language may be slightly aggressive, but I agree with him.


----------

